# to crack an egg



## Josh_

مرحبا،

أود أن أعلم ما هو الفعل (أو الأفعال) الذي يصاحب كلمة "بيض" ليعطي معنى "كسر فلان قشر الييض لأجل فتحه وإفراغ ما داخله."  في اللغة الإنجليزية الفعل هو "crack" ، أو بالأحرى ".crack open"  ​

I was wondering what Arabic verb (or verbs) collocates with 'بيض' to give the meaning of "so-and-so broke the eggshell so as to open the egg and empty out its contents." In English the verb that collocates with 'egg' is "crack," or more rather "crack open" -- for example "he cracked open the egg to make an omelet.


أظن أننا نقدر أن نستعمل، باللهجة المصرية، الفعل "فَقَش" مثلا "فقش البيضة علشان يعمل إومليت."
أذا ذلك ليس صحيحًا ما هو الصحيح؟ وإذا كان صحيحًا هل بإمكاننا استعماله بالفصحى؟
وأود أن أعلم أيضًا ما هي الأفعال الدارجة في اللهجات الأخرى؟​


----------



## xebonyx

ما أعتقد أن يوجد أفضل طريق لتعبير عنه إلا "كسر البيض ". ربما يمكن العضاء الأخرى توفير الخيارات المختلفة​


----------



## Andrew___

You can say كسر البيض.  

I don't know if this is the most common way of saying it, but it works.


----------



## Josh_

نعم، أنه بإمكاننا القول "كسرت البيض لأعد أومليت"  ولكن ألا تتفقان أنه يوجد فرق بين "I broke (open) the egg" و "I cracked (open) the egg" بالإنجليزية؟  مثلا، بالنسبة إلى إعداد أومليت أعتقد أن لا يقال "I broke the egg (open) to make an omelet"، على العموم، بل يقال "I cracked the egg open to make an omelet"   لأن الفعل "crack (open)l" يصاحب "egg" أكثر من "break (open)l" في هذا السياق، برأيي. ربما يوجد فرق كذلك بالعربية أيضًا.
​


----------



## xebonyx

بصراحة أظن أنه الفعل الذي ذكرته هو الأفضل و يحمل أكثر من المعنى الذي يتضمنه 
.بالإنجليزي " crack"​


----------



## yasmeena

Hello, 



> I cracked (open) the egg


قشرت البيضة



> I broke (open) the egg


كسرت البيضة


----------



## xebonyx

هذا الإقتراح ايضاً يحمل معاني أخرى و هو 
"to peel" 
مثل قشر البيض

No way around the double meaning


----------



## clevermizo

xebonyx said:


> هذا الإقتراح ايضاً يحمل معاني أخرى و هو
> "to peel"
> مثل قشر البيض
> 
> No way around the double meaning



وأيضا نستطيع أن نقول إن بالإنكليزية crack لها معان أخرى. السؤال المهم هو ما هي العبارة المستعملة في هذا السياق وليس إن هناك للكلمة معان أخرى أم لأ .يبدو أن  العبارة المناسبة هي اقتراح  "قشر البيضة"


----------



## xebonyx

clevermizo said:


> ... السؤال المهم هو


 

ما هذا شيئا إلا نكتة بسيطا ، كنت أشير فقط إلى الواقع ان لبعض افعال معانى عديدة حتى لو تعرف عليها في استعمال شائع. بالطبع لم أكن أختلف في الإقتراح، ولكن يوجد الكثير من الإمكانيات للترجم شيء التي لا يتوقع أحدا.​


----------



## elroy

لا أظن أن "قشر البيضة" هي ترجمة مناسبة لـ-"cracked the egg" فبرأيي "قشر البيضة" تعطي معنى "peeled the egg" وذلك شيء مختلف.

باللهجة الفلسطينية نقول "فقس البيضة" ("fa2as il-beeDa") بمعنى "cracked the egg" ونستخدم أيضًا "قشر البيضة" ("2ashshar il-beeDa") بمعنى "peeled the egg".  أما إذا قلنا "كسر البيضة" ("kasar il-beeDa") فذلك يعني أن الشخص أسقط البيضة إلى الأرض أو ما شابه ذلك كاسرًا إياها عن غير قصد، وليس أنه قام بكسر قشرة البيضة عمدًا.​


----------



## yasmeena

elroy said:


> لا أظن أن "قشر البيضة" هي ترجمة مناسبة لـ-"cracked the egg" فبرأيي "قشر البيضة" تعطي معنى "peeled the egg" وذلك شيء مختلف.​
> 
> 
> باللهجة الفلسطينية نقول "فقس البيضة" ("fa2as il-beeDa") بمعنى "cracked the egg" ونستخدم أيضًا "قشر البيضة" ("2ashshar il-beeDa") بمعنى "peeled the egg". أما إذا قلنا "كسر البيضة" ("kasar il-beeDa") فذلك يعني أن الشخص أسقط البيضة إلى الأرض أو ما شابه ذلك كاسرًا إياها عن غير قصد، وليس أنه قام بكسر قشرة البيضة عمدًا.​


 
It is the same in Lebanese, but what is the equivalent of 'fa2as' in MSA?
قشر & كسر are the terms I see in cooking recipes.


----------



## clevermizo

elroy said:


> باللهجة الفلسطينية نقول "فقس البيضة" ("fa2as il-beeDa") بمعنى "cracked the egg" ونستخدم أيضًا "قشر البيضة" ("2ashshar il-beeDa") بمعنى "peeled the egg".  أما إذا قلنا "كسر البيضة" ("kasar il-beeDa") فذلك يعني أن الشخص أسقط البيضة إلى الأرض أو ما شابه ذلك كاسرًا إياها عن غير قصد، وليس أنه قام بكسر قشرة البيضة عمدًا.
> ​





 وجدت هذا الفعل (فـَقـَشَ يَـفْـقُـشُ فـَقشًا) في لسان العرب بهذا المعنا بالضبط. الفرق الوحيد هو إن له "ش" وليس "س" مثل اللفظ العامي:

*فقَش* البيضة ونحوها يفقُشها فَقْشًا فضخها وكسرها بيدهِ.

   وأيضًا بمعجم المحيط:

*فَقشَ*  يَفْقِشُ فَقْشًا  :- البيضةَ ونحوها: كَسرها بيدِه ليُخرجَ ما فيها؛ راحتِ الفتاة تفقِش الجَوْزَ. 

يبدو أن هناك لفظتين لهذا الفعل في المضارع: يفقــُش ويفقـــِش . بالفلسطينية كيف تلفظون الفعل؟ "buf2os" أم "bif2es"؟

على أي حال يبدو أن هذه الكلمة مناسبة جدًا للسياق.



Edit: In the same sources, it also seems there is فقس and فقص! So they all seem to be the same word with various spins on the final root consonant. I originally found فقش البيضة as a typo (!) by entering فقش.

The only one of the three with this meaning in معجم الغني is: فقص البيضة
*فَقَصَ* - [ف ق ص]. (ف: ثلا. متعد).* فَقَصْتُ*،* أَفْقِصُ*،* اِفْقِصْ*، مص. فَقْصٌ. "فَقَصَ البَيْضَةَ" : كَسَرَهَا بِيَدِهِ، فَلَقَهَا

If you just google-search, you find فقس البيضة the most common of the three, but this will of course be including texts online written in colloquial Arabic.​ 

​


----------



## Josh_

شكرا لكم على مداخلتكم في موضوعي هذا وشكرا يا كليفيرميزو على توفير تعاريف الكلمات من القواميس.


نعم، كما ذكر إلروي، أظن أن "قشر" غير مناسب لأن قَشْر البيض أو تقشيره هو مثل الإنجليزي "to peel eggs" ومعناه إزالة القِشر من البيض المسلوق من أجل الكشْف عما فيها (الزلال والمح المتصلّبان من السلق)، حسب علمي.​ انظروا إلى هذه الصورة:
تقشير بيضة

الزلال = the egg white
المح = the yoke


لا أقصد هذا.  أظن أن ترتّب سوء الفهم على شرحي غير الكافي.


وما أقصده أنا هو ضرْب البيض، بحركة سريعة مفاجئة، على سطح صلب كحافة المقلاة، أو ما  شابه ذلك، حتى كسْر قِشره من أجل فتْحه وإفراغ الزلال والمح في حالتهما النية أي الحالة السائلية. ونعمل ذلك من أجل قلوه، وإعداده كأموليت، أو الجبْز به، وهلم جرًا.
انظروا إلى هذه الصورة:
Cracking an egg

أظن أن نقدر استعمال "كَسَر" (بما أنه يظهر في كتب الطبخ) بالإضافة إلى فَقَش وفَقَس وفَقَص وربما أفعال أخرى.​ 


elroy said:


> باللهجة الفلسطينية نقول "فقس البيضة" ("fa2as il-beeDa") بمعنى​


هذا مثير للاهتمام لأني حسبت أن يعني هذا الفعل طلوع كتكوت من بيضته (حيًا). الإنجليزي -- to hatch.  ما الكلمة الفلسطينية لهذه الهذه الفكرة؟



> أما إذا قلنا "كسر البيضة" ("kasar il-beeDa") فذلك يعني أن الشخص أسقط البيضة إلى الأرض أو ما شابه ذلك كاسرًا إياها عن غير قصد، وليس أنه قام بكسر قشرة البيضة عمدًا.​


أيوه،  هذا هو المعنى بالإنجليزية أيضًا -- "to break" يصاحب "eggs" بمعنى أسقط البيض من غير قصد و "to crack" يصاحبه بمعنى فقسه لغرض ما، مثل القلْو.
​
On an unrelated note, I believe I am developing a strong dislike of Arabic formatting when inserting English words.  Just trying to keep everything straight and in the right order takes a great deal of mental effort.


----------



## ayed

Add my comments:
*فقس* = when a chick cracks and pops out of an an egg
*فقش*=when one cracks open an egg to make whatsoever he/she wants.
*كسر+هشم*=to break but *unintentionally* 
*فضخ*=to crush an egg whether he/she intenitonally or unintentionally
*فقع*=when once *unintentionally* cracks an egg

As for قشرit is done when one takes off the crest of a boiled egg.
This is what I have and understood so far and it could be different in other dialects.


----------



## djara

In Tunisian, we use فقص for both crack and hatch, except that for the first it is a transitive verb whereas for the second it is intransitive.


----------



## djamal 2008

Le deuxième serait un verbe pronominal.


----------



## elroy

clevermizo said:


> يبدو أن هناك لفظتين لهذا الفعل في المضارع: يفقــُش ويفقـــِش . بالفلسطينية كيف تلفظون الفعل؟ "buf2os" أم "bif2es"؟


 "Bif2es." 



Josh_ said:


> هذا مثير للاهتمام لأني حسبت أن يعني هذا الفعل طلوع كتكوت من بيضته (حيًا). الإنجليزي -- to hatch.  ما الكلمة الفلسطينية لهذه الهذه الفكرة؟


 أنا أقول "فقّست البيضة وطلع الصوص" أو ببساطة "طلع الصوص من البيضة".
وإليك نقرحة الجملتين 
fa22asat il-beeDa w-Tile3 iS-SuuS
Tile3 is-SuuS min il-beeDa​


----------



## Faylasoof

! أهلا​ 
ماذا تظنّ عن هذه الأفعال » صَدَعَ ؛ شَقّ؛ فَلَعَ «؟ هل  من الممكن أن نستعملها  كما يلي 

​ صَدَعتُ البَيْضَ وَ أُعِدّتُ عُجّةً لَزِيزَةً​ أو​ شققتُ البَيْضَ وأُعِدّتُ عُجّةً لَزِيزَةً​ ... أو هٰذا​ فَلَعتُ البَيْضَ وَ أُعِدّتُ عُجّةً لَزِيزَةً​  
I cleaved / cracked / split (open ) the egg and prepared a delicious omelet.

BTW,  Egg yolk is also العِرقِيل


----------

